# The world's most expensive phone



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.redmondpie.com/the-3-million-dollar-iphone-3gs-supreme-9140152/

"The casing contains 271 grams of 22ct solid gold"
"The front bezel houses 136 flawless diamonds"

Could you imagine losing that lol


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

What would I like to get? A phone, or a couple of houses...  ?

Maybe if I save 100% of my wages for the next 100 years, I'd be able to get one.


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

MMMHHH--- Wonder if you get free long distance calling included ???


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

At that price, I'd want to be able to call the International Space Station at least once a month .


----------

